# Sick veil tail guppy had fry, can I treat them all together?



## Babypleco (Jan 2, 2013)

Hello. I recently received a pair of beautiful veil tail guppies from a friend. The male started acting ill one day later (odd position in the water, shimmying, listless). I quarantined him and watched him closely, but he died a few days later without displaying any outward signs of the more common fish diseases. The female, which looked "pregnant", seemed ok though so I put her in my main tank (yes I know...friend convinced me fish were completely healthy.) A few days later she started looking listless and having ragged fins. I quarantined her too and was treating her with melafix & pimafix combo. Today I found that she has given birth (to mostly live, as well as a few dead fry, and to a whole bunch of eggs.) To my horror she also looks a lot sicker now, not only have her ragged fins not gotten better with the melafix/pimafix, but now she also has very obvious, large dots all over, which I think is most likely ick. I would really love to try and treat the fry as they will be beautiful fish if they make it. I am using Rid-Ich plus and have no choice but to keep the mom & fry together (no space to treat them separately!) Just wondering if anyone has any suggestions for how I can improve the fry's chances of survival? I plan to do the heat/salt thing as well.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

if the fish have ich , you will have to treat the entire tank...raise the temp to 84-88 degrees F....do a water change....
remove any carbon from the tank..(filters etc..)
treat with a medication formulated to treat ich...i prefer meds with a copper sulphate base...they are effective and will not stain the water...
treat as per instructions...


----------

